# bobo fishing



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I usually fish bonito with my 710 but i don't have a rod for it so i was wondering if my 714 with 8 pound power pro would do the job.. thanks.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats wut i use but with 10 lb power pro


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks, but have you ever got spooled or close to being spooled.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea ive had a couple close calls but never got completely spooled


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice i don't own any newer reels cause my dad and i are old school and he loves to get old Penn reels so he can take them apart and mess with them until he gives them to me as a birthday present or something..thanks.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been spooled on a stradic 2500 with 6lb suffix but you will be fine using the 714. I caught a bunch last year on a 716 with 6lb mono.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Z Man Id say you want to use something with a faster ration for BoneHeads..8lb braid on the pier might give you a bunch of knots too but maybe not..Use some 10lb Suffix..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea i love completely rebuilding old z series penns


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

haha i wantto be stading next to u when u get spooled so i can laugh lol ha jk but ya it will probably work


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Blake at least the drag on my reel wont give out like your u.s. reel did.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *littlezac (9/25/2009)*Hey Blake at least the drag on my reel wont give out like your u.s. reel did.


yup u.s. is famous for that


----------

